# 1754SC grizzly too slow



## mikeys250 (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a buddy with a 1754 SC grizzly all weld with an 06 mercury 50hp 4 stroke on the back. It has the fishing decks front and back and I know is a heavy boat but this thing is slow. It comes out of the hole like a Prius and has a top speed of 25 mph and takes 20+ secs to somewhat plane out with 2 guys in it. Prop is a 3 blade 13x10-1/2. Motor starts and runs great. What can be done besides putting a 75 on it to increase hole shot and /or top speed?


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 12, 2013)

*a tach...*

a tachometer would sure help tell what's going on. Might need a drop in pitch, possibly valves adjusted [although the Mercury mechanic says they never go out of adjustment], timing could be off. Probably just need to check the rpm's instead of guessing.
I've got a 16' stick steer 1653 aluminum with an '06 Merc 40 4 stroke and it does 28-30 with 2 aboard. SAme prop I believe, too.


----------



## BoosterC (Mar 12, 2013)

Motor height can be an issue.  Get with a boat setup guru and make sure he has proper motor height for the prop.


----------



## porkbelly (Mar 12, 2013)

Try one of these. Always worked for me.
http://www.basspro.com/StingRay-StarFire-Hydrofoil-Stabilizers/product/12091805082613/


----------



## Terribleted (Mar 12, 2013)

certainly check the engine rpm at wide open throttle and re-prop if needed.  It is possible that it is just a bit underpowered as well. Max rated HP is 75 for your boat.


----------



## wwright713 (Mar 12, 2013)

First things first check the motor height. And angle! First rule of thumb is the further the bow of the boat is up out of water the faster you will go. I know deep sea boat goes faster at the highest trim possible before sucking air


----------



## mikeys250 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks guys. I had mentioned a jack plate but I wanted to get some opinions on it instead of just throwing parts at it. The hydrofoil would be a relatively cheap investment for a little speed. 
Alan is there an easy way to add a tach to these Motors even just a temporary one for testing? Is the wiring harness already set up for one? 
And what's y'all's opinion on the techs and sales men at bass pro to discuss solutions on this since they sell this combo?


----------



## mikeys250 (Mar 12, 2013)

I agree its a little underpowered but my buddy got a great deal on the boat and we all know new outboards ain't cheap haha.
We will check the height and angle even though ill need some advise on what that perfect height is. I just moved up from an old 9.8 to a 25 so I still ain't used to worrying about speed. I only had one speed slow.


----------



## suuntov (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a 1860 grizzly.    Jackplate.     90 four strokes.     19p prop.      40mph best gps speed.       Pm me....happy to answer any questions


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 13, 2013)

I purchased a 'Tiny Tach' but have not connected it to my motor yet. "Easy" and "cheap" do not go together....factory wiring harness and tachs are pretty expensive.
I wanted to find a dealer mechanic for a 'loaner' tach but they will only order and sell you one....at least as far as I could find.


----------



## little rascal (Mar 13, 2013)

*Sounds like*

u might need a prop change.
http://www.mercurymarine.com/propellers/prop-selector/#
A 13x10 1/2 sounds a little too big a wheel for a 17ft. boat, with a 4stroke, gas, and battery on the tranny, and two people and gear.


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a 13" pitch x 10.5" diameter prop on my 40 4stroke.

Looks like you need a 12" pitch prop!


----------



## hipster dufus (Mar 13, 2013)

regarding the tiny tach. i am on my second one. had the first on my tohatsu 9.8. easy to install. works great. have the second one on my tohatsu 4 stroke 30 hp efi. also works great. and easy to install. the main reason i have them is because they have a resetable hour meter to help with maint intervals. the newer one has a total hrs and a resetable hrs . google them. the only negative will be battery life. they are throwaway. not replaceable. my older one is going on 4 yrs and the guy i sold the boat to tells me it is still working. oh yeah  i have it on my 1648 weldbilt and i hit 29.2 mph alone and 28 mph w/ 2. i have ran 26 w/ 3. ususally i cruise at 20-22 mph. all measured w/gps. good luck


----------



## little rascal (Mar 13, 2013)

*That motor*

is not Bigfoot 50 is it? Bigfoot = slower.

 50 h.p. Bigfoot runs a 2.33 to 1 gearcase. 
 Regular 50 h.p. runs a 1.83 to 1 gearcase.


----------



## shoalbass (Mar 13, 2013)

How Big a boy are yall???


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 13, 2013)

*you are right!...makes a difference!*



little rascal said:


> is not Bigfoot 50 is it? Bigfoot = slower.
> 
> 50 h.p. Bigfoot runs a 2.33 to 1 gearcase.
> Regular 50 h.p. runs a 1.83 to 1 gearcase.



Yep, I was assumin' it was a 1.83:1!


----------



## Judge (Mar 13, 2013)

shoalbass said:


> How Big a boy are yall???



My Skeeter leans to one side when I fish a team t'ment, any idea what that problem may be.


----------



## mikeys250 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks fellas. I'm gonna look into the tiny tach, I need one for mine to for the hour meter. 
ill also check if its a Bigfoot. Wouldn't a lower gear give a better hole shot from more torque? 
There was about 450lb of man in it that day. 
It's really looking like a pitch issue but there's a lot of variables to get it just right.


----------



## mikeys250 (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is the boat in question.


----------



## .HOLD EM HOOK. (Mar 13, 2013)

My buddy has 1860 with 40hp plains out just fine.. Your not going to go much faster than 25 with 50 hp


----------



## tbones80 (Mar 13, 2013)

Try the prop wizard at dansdiscountprops.com.  It's about halfway down the home page.  I had good luck with it when I was shopping for a prop for my 17ft '91 bass tracker.  With my '91 40hp evinrude, I was able to run 33mph by my GPS with two people in the boat full of gear and fully trimmed out.


----------



## mikeys250 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. Just talked to my buddy and it is not a big foot edition and I think we are going to put a tiny tach on it and raise the motor a couple bolt holes. The adjustment on it now is in the very bottom hole(as low as motor will go). I think a jack plate will also be in the future but we want to raise it manually first to see if there's an improvement, which I think there will be based on what y'all have said. Ill keep you posted and I appreciate the help so far.


----------



## shoalbass (Mar 13, 2013)

With 450 lbs of people, gas and battries all in the back I believe that would be normal.   My 90 hp on a similar boat only goes about 37mph.


----------



## scott44 (Mar 13, 2013)

X2 what shoalbass said.


----------



## mikeys250 (Mar 13, 2013)

Well if that really is all she's got then hopefully we can at least make a change to get her out of the hole quicker.


----------



## scott44 (Mar 13, 2013)

Yea,,,I know it doesnt make sense but higher pitches arent ALWAYS faster.Especialy when alot of weight and not alot of hp is involved.It takes a tach to really know.


----------



## mikeys250 (Mar 13, 2013)

What's the proper height for the cavitation plate? I read 1 to 2 inches below the water line. Does that sound right and is that at rest or under power? Assuming under power


----------



## littlejon (Mar 13, 2013)

mikeys250 said:


> What's the proper height for the cavitation plate? I read 1 to 2 inches below the water line. Does that sound right and is that at rest or under power? Assuming under power



No, not the water line. I would put it even with the lowest point of your hull. Adjust from there no more then a inch up or down.


----------



## LTZ25 (Mar 13, 2013)

Just put the biggest motor on the back of it that doesn't sink it. No need to play around with props or that stuff .


----------



## mikeys250 (Mar 13, 2013)

LTZ25 said:


> Just put the biggest motor on the back of it that doesn't sink it. No need to play around with props or that stuff .



This would be my approach.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 7, 2013)

mikeys250 said:


> I agree its a little underpowered but my buddy got a great deal on the boat and we all know new outboards ain't cheap haha.
> We will check the height and angle even though ill need some advise on what that perfect height is. I just moved up from an old 9.8 to a 25 so I still ain't used to worrying about speed. I only had one speed slow.



we know you drive a power joke!! haha


----------



## JohnK (Jun 8, 2013)

shoalbass said:


> With 450 lbs of people, gas and battries all in the back I believe that would be normal.   My 90 hp on a similar boat only goes about 37mph.



Sounds about right that hull and that hp


----------



## cgaengineer (Jun 9, 2013)

LTZ25 said:


> Just put the biggest motor on the back of it that doesn't sink it. No need to play around with props or that stuff .



This...


----------

